# U2 stage



## MSLD (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone else heard about this?

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | U2 to give stage away after tour


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a really cool idea, especially in countries where they may not necessarily be able to afford any sort of staging!
Good on U2! That's a major piece of philanthropy!


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2009)

It would probably cost more to ship it back then the thing is actually worth truth told. As I said on LN, I want to see a 120k rig hanging in it. I'll take it though if someone is offering....


----------



## MSLD (Aug 16, 2009)

Footer said:


> It would probably cost more to ship it back then the thing is actually worth truth told. As I said on LN, I want to see a 120k rig hanging in it. I'll take it though if someone is offering....



Hey i read that post.....guess where i got the link? hehehehe


----------



## NickJones (Aug 17, 2009)

> Architect Mark Fisher, who designed the stage, says the band want to leave stages behind in different countries so people can hold concerts on them.


 So they won't have to ship it, will this include trussing? When it comes down to it a stage is a stage, it's all the other stuff that cost's heaps.
Nice idea though.
Nick


----------



## soundlight (Aug 17, 2009)

NickJones said:


> So they won't have to ship it, will this include trussing? When it comes down to it a stage is a stage, it's all the other stuff that cost's heaps.
> Nice idea though.
> Nick



Stage as in the massive superstructure. They'll probably take all of the additional trussing, motors, etc that they add to it and leave that massive superstructure (of which there are 3, in order to build them ahead of tour dates at the next locations) behind.


----------



## leistico (Aug 17, 2009)

Right. Well. My shipping address is: Sean Leistico - Facility Engineer, The Barn Players Theatre, 6219 Martway....

...I think that stage is bigger than my theatre. Stage, house, booth, office, bathrooms, dressing room/greenroom, and, come to think of it, parking lot, too.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Aug 18, 2009)

Right. So if they're giving away the stage why not give away the equipment right? I mean, come on. It's going to take a lot to ship it all the way back. I'll come pick it up. I'll even rent the trucks. Hows about it?


----------



## NickJones (Aug 18, 2009)

Most of the stuff they would hire once they get to the country, it's cheaper that way I belive. Still, I could do with a nice new EPIC stage... Bono? I'm poor! Pick me!
Nick


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 18, 2009)

LightingPenguin said:


> Right. So if they're giving away the stage why not give away the equipment right? I mean, come on. It's going to take a lot to ship it all the way back. I'll come pick it up. I'll even rent the trucks. Hows about it?


Yes, wouldn't it be marvelous to be the beneficiary of this?
http://www.malighting.com/U2_Gelsenkirchen.html

Sadly, it don't work that way. All they'll be leaving behind is the superstructure, which probably costs $50,000-$100,000 to move even a short distance.


----------



## IA183 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think you guys hit on the pros and cons of it , but just think how cool it would be to own, my band would love the chance to play on it


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 19, 2009)

Right, I'm sure all the lights, cables, speakers and all that gak will go back to their rental companies leaving bare pavilions for future uses.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I just saw a photo of what the stage will look like.


I just hope the "Claw" will be left!
Nick


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2009)

Web Exclusive - Hydraulics set the stage for U2 concert


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice find Derek! Seeing the setup would be as good if not better than the concert.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 18, 2009)

Since you asked so nicely...

From CB member JohnHuntington's blog: http://www.controlgeek.net/blog/2009/9/2/u2-set-up-time-lapse-from-scotland.html.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2009)

I noticed in the video what could easily be a dozen or more semi-trucks (it's hard to tell how many are the same truck just moving around). 

What's the biggest tour you have seen in terms of number of vehicles to haul stuff? 

How man trucks in a typical tour's convoy?


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this the U2 tour that just two days ago performed in Massachusetts? If it was, my cousin was picked to work for them for a day. Went around with a laptop and got every person attending's email and phone number for some drawing. He got to go on stage and meet the band as well : ) I will have to ask him if it was this stage.


----------



## Footer (Sep 22, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I noticed in the video what could easily be a dozen or more semi-trucks (it's hard to tell how many are the same truck just moving around).
> 
> What's the biggest tour you have seen in terms of number of vehicles to haul stuff?
> 
> How man trucks in a typical tour's convoy?



Most arena tours that I have done lately have all been 9-10 trucks. Trans Siberian usually has 13 from what I remember. I worked a cirque arena show awhile back with 16. Most country tours are out there with around 10. It really depends though if they are carrying a stage or not. A stage can easily add 2 trucks. The HUD truss has cut down a truck from what I can tell. I have done arena shows with as few as 3 though. It all depends on the size of the show. Add on top of that the 6-7 buses of performers and crew and you have a good sized armada. I love hearing musicians say how they live green...


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 22, 2009)

Footer said:


> Most arena tours that I have done lately have all been 9-10 trucks. Trans Siberian usually has 13 from what I remember. I worked a cirque arena show awhile back with 16. Most country tours are out there with around 10. It really depends though if they are carrying a stage or not. A stage can easily add 2 trucks. The HUD truss has cut down a truck from what I can tell. I have done arena shows with as few as 3 though. It all depends on the size of the show. Add on top of that the 6-7 buses of performers and crew and you have a good sized armada. I love hearing musicians say how they live green...



Yea if I remember right you're correct on Trans Siberian. If you wanna see a large number of trucks, get the Radio City Rockettes to come to your area...man I've never seen that many trucks for a gig before...

Gary


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 25, 2009)

The concert will be webcast live from the Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA, USA, starting at 8:30pm PST on Sunday, 10/25/09, on YouTube.




http://www.u2.com/news/title/live-on-youtube-this-sunday


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2011)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | U2 to give stage away after tour

Well, I guess someone changed his/her mind and will not be giving way the stage(s).

What Will Happen To The U2 360 Claw?


----------

